# south boulder creek



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that run close to Boulder?


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

ihateboulder said:


> Is that run close to Boulder?


south thereof- ends in eldorado springs

wanna do it or is your screen-name a sign of your thoughts on the people's republic and its river?
-Carter


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

The town of Boulder really irritates me, I can't stand all those hippy-granolas that live there with there liberal ways, just clashes with the ******* in me. I'll find something out here in Grand Junction to paddle, just knowing that I am on a river with the name Boulder in it will taint my experience negatively.

Also, Boulder is the taint of Colorado.


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

there is no better boating within many hours drive

let me know if you want to paddle
-C


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi CDW, I been wanting to get on that for a while now. Question, do you normally portage the 3 main drops? Are you familiar with this run and cool with taking a virgin down it?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

portaging the drops is easy. its portaging the last couple miles with no water that sux.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

I know portaging them is easy, rode the bike there plenty...I just didn't know if he's stud kayaker that blazed straight thru everything.

Dave, forgive my lack of knowledge but do you know if the final couple miles is bone dry right now or if there's still a minimal amount to scrape down?? I'm willing to suffer a little bit at the moment.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone want to go on Tuesday, assuming the ice situation is ok?


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

Most of the run is III-IV, the big 3 are easy walks, I haven't done the walk down from the dam, but what else are we gonna paddle in Feb?

The run is good for anyone who is up for class IV in my book.

I'm thinking late morning put-on, meet @ the store @ the mouth of the canyon 11ish before setting shuttle up in the park
-Carter
(303) 345-3823


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey sounds good to me. I'm in. Will give a ring in the a.m.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

look for the eldo levels to see if there is enough water to paddle out. i don't see a guage reading now but anything over 90 or 100cfs is enough to bump down and out


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

100? if its over 30 you can scrape out. gauge says 0. i bet there s at least 5-7 in there. count on walking out, but you could get lucky. maybe you can sled out.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

All this talk about the 2008 stoke and people that are jonesin' but nobody wants to paddle Tuesday? The fiscal year just turned so I know you blue collar boys still have plenty of sick days. Let's go rally!
203-383-9368


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

If anyone runs it, post a report of ice, snow, and hikeout conditions. 

I might be able to go friday if the flow is still up, and the snow / ice isn't too brutal.


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

the water was fine, the hike out was marred by a land owner who was not as friendly as the ones people met when it ran late fall- this could be an issue, as going in the stream-bed would be tough

No ice, one tree to boof over, and the one that last year spanned the river is a little closer to the water and @ high flows may be hard to get under


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

One option to avoid bushwhacking/rude landowners would be to hike out on the Walker Ranch trail below the bridge rapid. This option would also significantly reduce the length of the shuttle. 

I've never done either hike out (not sure I'm that desperate...yet), so don't take my advice too seriously. I just think the Walker trail might be the easier option. (at least it seems easy on a Mt. Bike). If it isn't easy, call it training for the Bull Lake hike.

T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

anyone in for wednesday morning dawn patrol(like putting on @7). me an christian are ready to get it done come on people lets go boating.
-Tom

I don't know about the walker ranch hike out it is steep and there is probably snow in there so that means hard core sketch but who knows?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

it was 8 years ago, with no snow, but after a humbling run on the bridge drop, I chose hiking out to hand paddling the rest. I made it home hours before those running shuttle.

Seems like most if the trail would be southern exposed, and not too steep; nothing like the river rt side. you miss another mile of rapids, but if time is a factor, this is probably the way to go.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

If I can bike my fat ass up that hill, it's not 'too steep'. Without the dam drop, you don't miss much whitewater.

No promises on the distance though.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I gotta disagree. With the exception of Moist slot and the bridge, all the best whitewater (3/4 of a mile of III+ at low flows) is below the hike out. Bummer about the land owner - I met a nice old lady when we hiked out in the fall. Definitely private property, so play nice. I'll be at work before 7am or I'd go, but then I'm seriously jonesin - it's not that fun except for the bridge drop.
Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

maybe i'm thinking of another trail, what is the one that is to the right of the bridge drop? where is the trail you all are talking about?
-Tom


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

If you hike up the river left side at the bridge it takes you to the Walker Ranch parking lot. The trail on river right might be a little icy/sketch.

As I mentioned before, I'm definitely not an expert...only done the run once and biked the trail a few times. Definitely public land though.

What we should do is stash a boat at the bridge drop since that is the good rapid. That way we can just walk down, take turns lapping that drop and walk back out. We could even have a bonfire and whiskey down there.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Just wanted to add there was a large entrance gate at the end of the hike, just west of the visitor center. Dont know if it's always been there since it was my first run but it looked like it would be a pain to get around. Fortunately there was a technician guy there working on it and he kindly let us out. 

thanks again, CDW. Stoked to do some boatin in Feb.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

From the eye in the sky couch scouters satellite (google earth)

Hike out from dam to visitor center:
1.75 miles following road - 190ft elevation drop

Hike out from bridge drop to walker ranch parking lot
1.2 miles elevation gain 490ft.

Any takers for friday if the flow is still up (weather calls for 51F in denver)?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The gate that separates the park from the private homes is not new. I've never looked too closely at getting around it.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

The gate is not too bad. You'll have to look at it for a second, but anyone with a mis-spent youth will have no problems.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Friends of mine had a little trouble with a not-so-nice guy on the walk out (last year?...can't remember...too many concussions). The Walker Ranch walk out might be a good idea for now. I think that guy is in a cannibalistic cult that keeps sex slaves in the woods around there. 

It is not like people are walking through that guy's yard or trying to free his sex slaves. This is a gravel road that is used by multiple land/home owners and the water department or whoever maintains the dam. That road gets plenty of traffic. 

If it gets too bad then maybe we could figure out who really owns the road and work out permission to discretely portage on it? 

Does anyone know how to figure out who owns a road?


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Hike out from bridge drop to walker ranch parking lot
> 1.2 miles elevation gain 490ft.
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure which parking lot you are referencing Carter. Here is a map of walker ranch, which shows the one I was thinking of.

http://www.co.boulder.co.us/openspace/recreating/public_parks/parks_pdfs/Walker_Full_Map.pdf

The parking lot is at Ethel Harrold Picnic Area and Trailhead on the map. Shuttle is about 5 miles via flagstaff road from put in, so shuttle is much shorter. Trail is river left at the bridge drop up to the parking lot. 

I agree with Joe that missing out on the last 3/4 mile of whitewater would be a bummer. But if you are looking for a quickie, its a 3 mile run, 5 mile shuttle with a mile hike out that route. 

Nice idea to try and secure access to the road to the dam. 

Still thinking about Friday down to the dam. Anyone?


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

*Boulder County emaps*

Boulder County's emaps is useful for figuring out who owns all of the property but I couldn't find out who actually owns the road (Kneale Road, by the way). I would guess someone with a little time could call the county and find out. I wouldn't make the effort overly public lest Denver Water cut off access at the reservoir itself. according to Emaps nothing in the area is zoned for cannibalism nor sex slaves so that guy is clearly in violation of zoning laws.



Ture said:


> Friends of mine had a little trouble with a not-so-nice guy on the walk out (last year?...can't remember...too many concussions). The Walker Ranch walk out might be a good idea for now. I think that guy is in a cannibalistic cult that keeps sex slaves in the woods around there.
> 
> It is not like people are walking through that guy's yard or trying to free his sex slaves. This is a gravel road that is used by multiple land/home owners and the water department or whoever maintains the dam. That road gets plenty of traffic.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

well we are going to try this new take-out tomorrow am before class so if anyone wants to join us for some dawn patrol give me a call.
-tom
314-517-2245


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

just go skiing


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

*$$$*

Given the cheap-bastard nature of so many boaters, the other reason to hike out to the Walker ranch trailhead is to save 6 bucks

-Carter "I paddle a $125 Rockit" W.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

got on it this morning at sunrise and it was cold and fun, not quite high enough to float over the entrance to the bridge drop kind of had to charge up and over the rock then slide down. The hike out at walker isn't bad but it was frozen when we did it, if it was warmer it would have been all mud.
-Tom
some pics


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work guys. way to get it done. is that keck's old rocker, with a new coat of bitch?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks to me like Tom in Christine's Punk Rocker. Not mine - but with your assistance, hopefully I'll have some good pics from AZ this weekend of a pink Rocker in action. Thanks again.
Joe


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Ekkkkkkk! Tom!
Thats a good look for ya.
You need pig tails and more PINK!!!!:mrgreen: 

I hear it didn't really fit you that well; it sure is a bummer. Have the club buy you guys a new one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah the size up is a way better fit but I didn't have any other boat to paddle (maybe a lil joe). I just need stubby legs like christian then I would be good to go. at least I had the light boat for the walker ranch hike out
-Tom


----------



## e-or (May 11, 2007)

*Anyone going out this weekend? PLEASE???*

I've been keeping up with y'alls adventures on SBC these past few days and was wondering if anyone was down to go this Saturday? I am an East Coast-er going to school down in the Springs and am used to FAR more water in the winter time and have been in desperate need of some huckin'. I have never been on this particular stretch of Boulder creek.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*weekend*



e-or said:


> I've been keeping up with y'alls adventures on SBC these past few days and was wondering if anyone was down to go this Saturday? I am an East Coast-er going to school down in the Springs and am used to FAR more water in the winter time and have been in desperate need of some huckin'. I have never been on this particular stretch of Boulder creek.


I'm gonna try to make it down with a crew from FTC on Saturday or Sunday if levels hold. I'm not certain on the logistics, but it dosen't sound too hard to find the put-in. If anybody is interested let me know.

Awesome pictures Tom. Do you guys want to run on Saturday or Sunday?

-Mike
DirtyDozenCrew.BlogSpot.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't but others might be able to, the putin is simple to find as is the take out (if you use walker ranch), I think it might be a good idea to use this take out as it is on public lands and will avoid conflict with landowners plus its a good workout. have fun out there .
-Tom


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I cannot believe you guys did that. Nice work.

I thought for sure that you all were going to find an iced over river or that the gauge was mis-reading due to ice. That part past the 2nd bridge is one of my favorite sections, so I guess that you took out at the bridge and hiked up river left, correct?


----------

